# Live Rock Landscaping?



## sergiotami (Jun 15, 2008)

*I'm getting ready to add my first live rock to my tank. The question I have is(it may sound dumb) , do you leave a gap between it and the back of the aquarium to get good water flow or is safe to leave no space?*


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would recommend that you create your display to allow for maximum water flow. You want to arrange your rock to have minimal contact with the sand bed, and to allow for maximum gaps and openings within the structure. I personally keep about a 1'' gap separating my rock bed and glass, and I have a powerhead creating water flow behind the structure. 

Proper placement can be critical in preventing long term cyno outbreaks.


----------



## sergiotami (Jun 15, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> I would recommend that you create your display to allow for maximum water flow. You want to arrange your rock to have minimal contact with the sand bed, and to allow for maximum gaps and openings within the structure. I personally keep about a 1'' gap separating my rock bed and glass, and I have a powerhead creating water flow behind the structure.
> 
> Proper placement can be critical in preventing long term cyno outbreaks.


*Thank You for your response, but kinda confused... *

*I have a aragonite reef sand bed, how do you arange your rock so you have minimal contact with the bed? Do you place it so the contact point is minimal?*


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

What you want to do is place the rocks together with plenty of space between the rocks. Don't put it together like a puzzle, and don't put any rocks on any glass. That makes cleaning very difficult (which I learned the hard way on my 10G). You also want to make as much flat space as possible for corals if you plan to do that.


----------



## sergiotami (Jun 15, 2008)

Cody said:


> What you want to do is place the rocks together with plenty of space between the rocks. Don't put it together like a puzzle, and don't put any rocks on any glass. That makes cleaning very difficult (which I learned the hard way on my 10G). You also want to make as much flat space as possible for corals if you plan to do that.


*Got it......*


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

sergiotami said:


> *Thank You for your response, but kinda confused... *
> 
> *I have a aragonite reef sand bed, how do you arange your rock so you have minimal contact with the bed? Do you place it so the contact point is minimal?*


Exactly. A lot of hobbyists actually use small sections of PVC to elevate the rock bed off the sand. I don't see this as necessary, but you certainly do not want a large flat piece of rock laying flat on the sand bed.


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

Now I hear that you should put you`r rock in before the sand. that way when you have fish that burrow into the sand they will not be crushed when they dig under the stone because the sand they remove will not be supporting the stone rather the glass will be. Does anyone have any thoughts on that?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

go to a hardware store and get a peice of eggcrate. its white and will be in the light department and called "light defuser" 
cut it to fit inside the tank, put your live rock in, and fill your sand around the rocks.

not only will it prevent creatures from getting crushed it will help lock the rocks in place to prevent collapse.


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

that wont create any stagnent parts of water? Im not familliar with that stuff but I will check it out. Thanks


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

eggcrates depth is less then a 1/2 inch. you put it in, then the rocks on top of it. this is just incase any rocks tumble they wont crack out the bottom glass. this is atleast what i do, better safe then sorry esp when keeping under mining species. 

your still going to want to set up the rock work to allow flow to blow in and around your rocks, eggcrate just goes under it.


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

cool. i wil have to try it out definetly dont wanna crack the glass. BAD!BAD!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I've seen it done, but never taken the steps personally. I may spend a couple hours asking around on this concept. I wonder if/how it effects the standard no-plenum DSB system.


----------

